# K&N FIPK kit for GTO, any HP #'s?



## TimsGTO (Dec 27, 2004)

Just wonderinf if anyone has dyno'd their GTO before and after installing a K&N FIPK kit, or just a K&N replacement filter for the stock air box? Does anyone make a intake tube that can be used with the stock air box?


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

There is a good pic. Coudn't find any dyno sheets on the KandN website. Setup looks nice though.


----------



## Hideaway (Oct 28, 2004)

I just installed a K&N Replacement Filter today in my stock air box. And I definately felt a slight improvement in acceleration. Also, the LS1 Engine is breathing better.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Could you provide the Part Number? Suggestions on Best Place to Buy?


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

I installed a replacement K & N filter. I felt the car ran a little stronger, but have no hard evidence to back this up. You can buy direct from K & N online, go to their website.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

kevracer said:


> I installed a replacement K & N filter. I felt the car ran a little stronger, but have no hard evidence to back this up. You can buy direct from K & N online, go to their website.


Be careful, there is a bulletin out to dealers telling them not to warranty certain things on the GTO, that have an "oiled" filter installed.


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

The oil from the filter is supposed to coat the tiny heated filament wire in the mass air flow senor, and cause the sensor to give bad info to the PCM (or just fail). The problem has developed mainly on the full size trucks because the MAF is located so close to the airbox. The GTO has the same MAF location issue.
My 97 F-body has had a cold air kit for years now, but the MAF is a good 30" to 36" away from the pre-oiled element. 
If you get any kind of a check engine light or concern, put your stock airbox back on before you go to the dealer. You don't want to give them any ammo to bounce you out of there.

Brian


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

I'll think I will just get the drop in filter than.  Is it worht it>?


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Do you think 5hp would be strecthing it?


----------



## radandy (Dec 26, 2004)

just don't over-oil the filter and you'll be in business...

I've run K&N's for years on various equipment and NEVER had an issue, even from dealers; now if you showed up with a big oily mess, I'm sure it would be a different story...


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

I think your right. The typical "more is better" thinking is not good when servicing/oiling your air filter. Most of the problems are probably owner induced.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

K&N CAI here. Noted improvement, like other 2 fbody's I ran K&N on.

About 7-8 rwhp gain.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

So as long as you/I don't overdue the re-oiling of the filter I should be allright?


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

You should be OK. I don't think K&N would still have the good rep. that they do if they were responsible for mass MAF failures.
Let us know what YOUR seat of the pants dyno numbers are when you are finished.  

Brian


----------



## radandy (Dec 26, 2004)

I think Im going to go with the full FIPK kit, Ive done drop-in's before (and hacked off the whole front of the airbox!), but I wanna see what the full setup does...


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

BigJim said:


> So as long as you/I don't overdue the re-oiling of the filter I should be allright?


Not necessarily. Like I said there is a memo out to Pontiac dealers about denying warranty work on CELs due to K&N Filters (even the drop in ones). If the dealership wants to be a d*ck about it, they can.


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

Thats why I said in an earlier post to reinstall your stock airbox before giong to the dealer for any kind of a concern. It's just cheap insurance.

Brian


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

I have a full kit for my 92jeep( I know its time for a Change) and i have never had any problems with it. BTW do you have to reoil the drop in filters or can you just buy a new one? They are expensive though.


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

You just need to buy the service kit to wash and re-oil your existing element. They are in the 10-13 dollar range for the K&N kit. Most auto parts stores should have it or be able to get it for you.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

I think I will just get the full kit probably/ because I want to get slp headers/free flow cats/and the loudmouth, I know its going to be loud, but thats waht i like. So if I just dont gob it up with oil I should be fine. Ive never heard od intakes just failing for reoiling the filters. Some people just overdue it I guess.


----------

